# Interesting results from online tests



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Someone here posted results from taking a very simple test about personality & disorders at

Personality Disorder Test - Personality Test

I recognize this is a very simple & misleading exam, but as this is a blessedly quiet day - no contractors in sight! - just for the heck of it I took it for myself and then took it supplying answers I'm pretty certain my wife would have given.

Here are the results "she" had

Disorder Rating	
Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Moderate	
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High	

I came out "Low" across the board, so I either lie to myself, and/or am boring, or ???

Even w/o taking this test, I would agree about OCD, Narcissistic, and Antisocial, I'm not too sure about Schizoid and Schizotypal but that could be due more to my ignorance of what these terms mean.

All I can say is interesting.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My results:

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

I would love to be able to see the results if I had taken this test a couple of years ago when my marriage was in the toilet and my confidence was at an all time low. I'm sure it would be very different.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

My results:

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal: Low	
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:Low	
Avoidant:	Low	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Deb and Amplexor,

Thanks for posting, now I'm wondering if depressed folks are attracted to other depressed people or what - my first wife was BPD, I was suffering from situational depression.

You've seen the results for my current one, but we've both changed a lot since '84, within the last two years her behavior has gotten stranger, one of the meds I started recently, Ampyra, has had an enormous effect on me - I'm either manic or a 15 yo on his first LCD trip according to my wife who knows about the latter.

I looked up schizotypal on Wikipedia. WOW ! Quoting


Although listed in the DSM-IV-TR on Axis II, schizotypal personality disorder is widely understood to be a "schizophrenia spectrum" disorder. Rates of schizotypal PD are much higher in relatives of individuals with schizophrenia than in the relatives of people with other mental illnesses or in people without mentally ill relatives. Technically speaking, schizotypal PD is an "extended phenotype" that helps geneticists track the familial or genetic transmission of the genes that are implicated in schizophrenia[1] There are dozens of studies showing that individuals with schizotypal PD score similar to individuals with schizophrenia on a very wide range of neuropsychological tests. Cognitive deficits in patients with schizotypal PD are very similar to, but somewhat milder than, those for patients with schizophrenia.[2]
Social / Environmental
People with schizotypal PD, like patients with schizophrenia, may be quite sensitive to interpersonal criticism and hostility, and there is now evidence to suggest that parenting styles, early separation, and early childhood neglect can lead to the development of schizotypal traits [3][4]

Now for schizoid:

Schizoid personality disorder (SPD) is a personality disorder characterized by a lack of interest in social relationships, a tendency towards a solitary lifestyle, secretiveness, and emotional coldness.[1] There is increased prevalence of the disorder in families with schizophrenia. SPD is not the same as schizophrenia, although they share some similar characteristics such as detachment or blunted affect.​

Now that I know what these are I understand the possible cause of some of my wife's off the wall comments that she believes whole heartedly and her family's weird, secretive behaviors and isolation.

If wife and I can't keep our marriage together I'll ask anyone I find interesting enough for a third date to take this test - it would save so much pain and suffering on my part. I don't need this much excitement.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

This is mine, interesting. What does this say about me?


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi GreenPearl,

I can't interpret the results directly, but I will say these test results and your prior posts tell me you are a fine woman and a fine wife.

Just going on the basis of my very limited understanding 

You're reasonably sane, concerned about your appearance, independent, emphatic, & reach out to others.

If you have a twin in San Francisco I'd love to meet her once my imminent divorce moves forward.

Mark


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


My results don't really surprise me. I've always been kind of a a$$hole, but i've learned to temper it with age. I've always loved attention, I am a big time Extrovert. I don't fit the easily influenced or suggestible though as I can be kind of hard headed at times.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

*Just looked up histrionic*

Histrionic personality disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Interesting - for some reason I doubt you are an engineer - we're much more boring, I was considered outgoing 

Mark


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Just looked up histrionic*



ThinkTooMuch said:


> Histrionic personality disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Interesting - for some reason I doubt you are an engineer - we're much more boring, I was considered outgoing
> 
> Mark


I work in IT, so I'm close to an engineer! And like all of us, we may match some things, but not others. I'm not an exhibitionist, I don't dress seductively, I'm pretty emotionally stable, etc. 

So no one should take the results from a test like this and start worrying/thinking they may have X disorder. While yes I scored high on Histrionics in this test, it's been shown that tests like this one can vary widely depending on the persons mood when they take it. Things like this are interesting, but should never be used to try an "diagnose" someone or yourself.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Crypsys,

Thanks for the words about the test's repeatability, I was taking it with a grain of a salt, now I'll add a gram or two.

IT folks are rarely histrionic, we leave that to senior management who somehow convince themselves that schedules are carved in stone and the world will come to an end if they aren't met.

Before my unexpected layoff and retirement a year ago I designed and wrote some pretty interesting data communications software. It was fun, the pay better than unemployment or SSDI, but I enjoy not being on 7*24*52 even if I now pay Verizon $70 a month.

Mark


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

ThinkTooMuch said:


> Crypsys,
> IT folks are rarely histrionic, we leave that to senior management who somehow convince themselves that schedules are carved in stone and the world will come to an end if they aren't met.


lol, your not making me feel very well! I manage a IT group to be exact . Hmm, maybe there IS something to the histrionic diagnosis and I just don't wanna admit it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

ThinkTooMuch said:


> Crypsys,
> 
> IT folks are rarely histrionic, we leave that to senior management who somehow convince themselves that schedules are carved in stone and the world will come to an end if they aren't met.


I've been in IT 30 years but from the sales and consulting side. That would explain my low risks in avoident, antisocial and dependent behaviors. Also explains my higher risk of being a narcisist.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Depending on specific incidents that came to mind when answering the questions, my answers varied each time. So, I tabulated the results, created a flowchart which fed into a blackbox (which is actually complex BAL370 Assembler code) generating my results, which said I am a nerd with slight OCD tendancies....okay, you can guess my profession now


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

ThinkTooMuch said:


> Hi GreenPearl,
> 
> I can't interpret the results directly, but I will say these test results and your prior posts tell me you are a fine woman and a fine wife.
> 
> ...


I have a big smile on my face. Wherever you go, and whoever you are with, I want you to be happy!


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I have a big smile on my face. Wherever you go, and whoever you are with, I want you to be happy!


Thanks !! Much happiness to you, GreenPearl !


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

found my former post depressing. I want to be happy. Give the world my happy smiles and be greeted by smiles.


----------

